# Chem Valley Kush + Chocolope [HD pics]



## SativaGrows (Nov 15, 2012)

It's been cloudy lately so the lighting isn't the best but I wanted to show off what I've been smoking.*


Chocolope:*






*Chem Valley Kush*:


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 15, 2012)

Good strains for when it rains.

Nothing like blazing a little kush on a mellow chill-in day. 

I just snagged some Gobstopper and a gram of Tahoe OG kief to get me through till sunnier days up here. Gotta love delivery


----------



## SativaGrows (Nov 15, 2012)

The sun just dipped beneath the clouds, here are some nicer pics of the Chocolope, not enough of the kush left to really get good pics of.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 15, 2012)

Tried to get a decent picture of the Gobstopper, but the limitations of a shitty-phone cam came into play pretty quick.

How's the Chem Valley? Lean towards a more sour-fuely or does some citrus come through?

The G is sweet and fruity, with a sticky stinky shine that makes me smile every time I breakoff a nuglet (a smile the steadily grows as my eyes start to close, nice creeper high). Little touch of purple to it as well, adds some bag appeal.


----------



## SativaGrows (Nov 15, 2012)

The Chem Valley tastes just like some good ole' OG Kush.


----------

